# It Has Only Taken 6 Months!



## Celtic Fringe (25 October 2017)

We can now give the stray cat that has been in our garden since April a nice scratch behind her/his ears and a stroke! After months of not being able to touch the cat it has quite suddenly become nearly tame and also showing a lot more 'normal' cat behaviour. It enjoys a good fuss at feed time (which is about 5 times a day!) and although it will not come in the house it was lying on its back on the mat when I left the door open today. It was also chasing leaves around in the wind last week and generally going a bit mad-cat which was good to see! At the moment its chosen place to sleep is in a pet-carrier under my rabbits hutch. Will be interesting to see if the cat does come indoors when the weather turns bad.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (25 October 2017)

That's fantastic progress.


----------



## texas (26 October 2017)

you have been deemed worthy, good job!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (26 October 2017)

Ahh lovely  I bet once he's discovered the warmth and comfort of a house you'll never get rid of him.


----------



## RubysGold (26 October 2017)

Ah that's really sweet. 
Wonder if he will come indoors when the weather gets worse. Hes obviously beginning to get more comfortable with you


----------



## Celtic Fringe (26 October 2017)

texas said:



			you have been deemed worthy, good job!
		
Click to expand...

We do feel quite honoured! 
The five meals a day are clearly having a range of effects - as well as becoming quite friendly the cat has put on a fair bit of weight, though it was very skinny before.
Earlier the daft beast was lying on its back with its paws in the air and looking at me as if to say ''mmm - humans look even more odd from this angle you know'!


----------

